# VIP 211 Cropping



## sidsonic (Feb 22, 2006)

I just got my VIP 211 yesterday and I noticed that some of the channels like HDN are cropped at the top of the screen. Even the programming guide is cropped at the top?

any ideas?

I have it set at 16x9 and have tried the other aspect ratios and nothing works.

thanks,

Sid


----------



## PDR (Jul 15, 2003)

sidsonic said:


> I just got my VIP 211 yesterday and I noticed that some of the channels like HDN are cropped at the top of the screen. Even the programming guide is cropped at the top?
> 
> any ideas?
> 
> ...


 It may be that the original material had a different aspect ratio than 16x9 which has been preserved in the HD transfer. Thus, your picture isn't cropped, rather you are seeing the full frame with letterboxing to preserve the original aspect ratio.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

I've noticed the same thing when comparing it to my 811. Kinda funny cause on some channels suchas the news the peoples faces are all the way at the top of the screen and I feel like I'm looking up at them whereas on the 811 they were in the middle. The entire picture seems to be shifted up slightly, although I don't notice this with the EPG. With the EPG, in extended video preview mode, it seems shifted down, since the bottom row of programming is cropped in half. Too bad there's no adjust feature like there was on the 811, and too bad if there was my Sammy doesn't allow shifting by external devices on DVI. I have to go into the "secret menu" to do that and then it messes it up for all my other devices. And then... and then... and then...


----------

